# Gentoo-prylar i Sverige

## erikedin

Jag undrar om man kan få tag på Gentoo-prylar här i Sverige eller om man måste beställa dem från USA?

Det känns lite jobbigt (och kostsamt) att beställa en mugg ända från USA...

Erik Edin

----------

## agge

måla en egen   :Very Happy: 

smakar kaffet godare med en gentoo-mugg eller ska du styla för dina polare?

----------

## tarsh

Man vill kanske stödja fortsatt utveckling av Gentoo.

----------

## bkhl

Gör en donation och måla en egen mugg!

----------

## snutte

Ett alternativ är ju om någon dum jävel skulle ta och beställa in typ 10 muggar och lite tröjor och sen sälja till er andra.   :Wink: 

Får fundera på det lite.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## agge

alltså linux/gentoo är gratis. utvecklarna utvecklar på sin fritid gratis. ska de då sätta sig och måla muggar eller beställa för sina egna pengar? lär ju inte va många som köper dem. commercial shit sucks

----------

## Cuardin

Även frivilliga som brinner av iver att utveckla och dela med sig kan känna ett behov att få hjälp med vissa extrakostnader som de oundvikligen stöter på. Jag har inte fått ändan ur än, men jag funderar seriöst på att skaffa mig en av de svindyra Gentootshirtarna. 

--Daniel Armyr

----------

## ozt

kul att den här tråden fick liv igen  :Smile: ...jag ska köpa en Gentoo linux bag  :Smile: ..den häär gula med kossan på..hehe

----------

## henke

Jag har beställt lunchboxen. Väntar fortfarande på att den ska komma  :Sad:  Tänkte konvertera den till ett chassi för min EPIA M dator.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cuardin

Jo, det lär bli ödet för de flest av lunchboxarna. Om det inte är så att vi har en drös användare som fortfarande går i låg och melanstadiet så lär få använda dem till vad namnet antyder.

--Daniel Armyr

----------

